# How to count books on your Kindle Fire.



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Or how to lose a day.
I got the idea yesterday that I wanted to know how many books I have on my kindle fire.  As of 541CDT on 5/13/13, the count is 1660.
Anyhow the way I did this was open my K4PC and turned on my Fire, then made a collection of Kindle for PC that says On Kindle.  I then clicked archive items and by title and started filing them 1 by 1.  I started yesterday and did a-c, today I did the rest.  I had over 3000 in the archive.  This took me about 8 hours.  
So my advice is if you want to do this, start while you still have a small collection and update it on a regular basis.  (I am thinking of doing the updates on Mondays while the laundry is washing.)

I had to share this and I know this group will understand.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't want to know that much...if I did, I would probably just go to Books and count the number of rows of six books in grid view....  (54 books)  I don't keep that many books on any of my devices at this point...

But hey, it works for you!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't want to know that much...if I did, I would probably just go to Books and count the number of rows of six books in grid view.... (54 books) I don't keep that many books on any of my devices at this point...
> 
> But hey, it works for you!
> 
> Betsy


I did not think when I started that project that I had that many books on it. I thought maybe 1000 tops.


----------

